# your biggest disappointment



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

so go on then which is your biggest disappointment in terms of product im not sure iv used this correctly but i recently bought some Auto Fines tyre dress and im just not impressed with it compared to megs enduro gel. just doesn't give the same shine. iv used auto fines' other products and they are fantastic. lol. sorry to step on any toes but maybe i ant used it right lol.


----------



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

I didn't know the AutoFinesse Tyre gel was on sale!

Found it now.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Funny you say about the AF tyre gloss, first time i used it i couldnt get on with it but i think i was using it wrong and hadn't prepped the tyre correctly. I now quite like it.

But probably my most dissapointing product would be iron x paste. I just could not get it to work as it says and find nornal iron x 100% better.


----------



## jubbly (May 29, 2006)

Carpro fog fight;-(


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Must be G1 on windscreen for me, have to remove it after 2 months of wipers juddering.


----------



## aimyv6 (Jul 17, 2011)

Tardis for me thought it would be much better than it actually was,found marine clean to be much better IMO


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Disappointed with Autoglymn tyre shine & CG glossworks


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

One of the water based spray on nano sealants for me. I dont want to name it but i used it to top up G Techniq C1 on the wheels of my last car and if anything it made brake dust stick and reduced the non stick effect!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Autoglym Wheel Seal & Autoglym Tyre Dressing for me.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Mine is AS Duet - smells horrible and did not do as good a job as other products.
Also made my hand feel horrible and sting!


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

SV Crystal Rock....no seriously, was massively disappointed for the money.


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Some shampoo I bought in the pound shop, utter cr*p! OK, only cost a quid, but by far the worst ever value-for-money I've ever experienced!


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Poorboys White Diamond. Not saying its rubbish but I expected more. And it really marks the trim if you get some on it!


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Gtechniq EXO


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Alzak said:


> Must be G1 on windscreen for me, have to remove it after 2 months of wipers juddering.


G3 for me....thankfully it wasn't a lot of money but complete waste of time wiper juddering and only lasted 2-3 weeks at best...gave it plenty of tries too with no joy went back to Nano Technologies glass sealant.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Dodo's waxes for me i'm afraid couldn't see what all the fuss was/is about


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

R0B said:


> SV Crystal Rock....no seriously, was massively disappointed for the money.


Bos for me. Expected sooo much more from it. Was a let down every time I used it


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

I am constantly disappointed by products. I read the hype then use them and think they are 'average' at best. I am finding that cheaper products are working better for me at the minute, there isnt any or as much expectation for them so they can surprise me.


----------



## aimyv6 (Jul 17, 2011)

MirfieldMat said:


> I am constantly disappointed by products. I read the hype then use them and think they are 'average' at best. I am finding that cheaper products are working better for me at the minute, there isnt any or as much expectation for them so they can surprise me.


Yeah I agree


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

I have been dissapointed with.....

Auto Finesse Gloss Tyre Dressing
Poorboys Leather Stuff
Poorboys Natural Look
Smartwax Polish
Autoglym Wheel Seal
Autoglym Super Interior
Autosmart Carnauba Gold

but my biggest dissapointment came from......

Poorboys Trim Restorer !


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Whilst some products are better than others there is nothing that stands head and shoulders above it's competitors at a similar price point. If there was we would all be using it! :lol:

Personal preferences and knowing how to get the best from a particular product do make a difference though in my opinion. 

Advances are being made, such as the high tech. coatings now around, but they tend to be expensive and and have quite particular application requirements that don't suit all and, if not applied correctly, don't appear to perform as expected.

There's no holy grail although that doesn't stop us continually buying new products in the hope that we find it. :wall:

Alan W


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Black WoW








Meguiars Scratch X








Poorboys Wheel Sealant


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

AF Citrus Power... and its not cheap either.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Meguiar's scratch x as well from myself, have not tried the version 2.0, so really don't know if it has been improved from the previous discontinued version.

Another one is Meguiars soft wash gel, used this years ago, and was not impressed, smelt nice but did not add anything to the finish, as the bottle stated optical Brighteners.

Zymol autowash as well from myself, just did not get on with it, maybe the formula has been changed now; I have urge to try this shampoo again to see if it has been changed and improved.


----------



## mcinto65 (Apr 20, 2012)

I find it funny that some people like a product,while others hate it.i thought AF citrus was fantastic !!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

To add another I forgot about - Bilberry Wheel Cleaner.

It does work but feels gritty like it needs more lube and foam.

AS Smart Wheels is much better!


----------



## CJ.IMPACT (Mar 5, 2012)

Megs Gold Class for me.. couldnt find any real differences with cheaper shampoos ive brought before..


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

SV Pneu glossy - there's no gloss to it 👎

C2 left me disappointed - didn't last as long as I was led to believe

I see some people didn't get on with G1 - but I absolutely love that product, it's my favourite. Never had any juddering - it just works


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

autobrite window polish.... its dog poo!!!!! never used a window cleaner so bad!!!


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

MarkSmith said:


> I have been dissapointed with.....
> 
> Auto Finesse Gloss Tyre Dressing
> Poorboys Leather Stuff
> ...


what did you dislike with carnauba gold mark???


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Supershine Brilliant on wheels it, was good on my mums paint and on my Mini windows , but on my Mini Wheels they came up great but the break dust just seamed to stick even harder to it, but have to say my mums car 6 weeks later still looks great there you go, also had a few others that did not impress in the slightest , so won't be getting again


----------



## Crash Master (Feb 5, 2012)

AG Wheel Seal hilarious durability!

Have to say I've found nothing amazing about AF Citrus Piwer either, alright but expensive and not as powerful as you expect.


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

Alan W said:


> Whilst some products are better than others there is nothing that stands head and shoulders above it's competitors at a similar price point. If there was we would all be using it! :lol:
> 
> There's no holy grail although that doesn't stop us continually buying new products in the hope that we find it. :wall:
> 
> Alan W


I agree on the high cost items anything above £60 for me.

Only exception is Gtechniq new EXO - nothing compares to it due to being able to coat paint, plastics glass etc i dont think there is a product that comes close to its hydrophobic properties & durability (please feel free to correct me if I'm wrong). 
It's the only product i'll spend more than £100 on

Imo current holy grail

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Trip tdi said:


> Meguiar's scratch x as well from myself, have not tried the version 2.0, so really don't know if it has been improved from the previous discontinued version.
> 
> Another one is Meguiars soft wash gel, used this years ago, and was not impressed, smelt nice but did not add anything to the finish, as the bottle stated optical Brighteners.
> 
> Zymol autowash as well from myself, just did not get on with it, maybe the formula has been changed now; I have urge to try this shampoo again to see if it has been changed and improved.


I think it would be beneficial for people to state why they rated a product so poorly , one so that others can agree or disagree and two it gives the manufacturers something to look into.
Ive heard loads of reports of people not liking products and 70% of the time its from lack of knowledge not the product. I remember one time reading on a Vauxhall forum a guy hated xxxxxxxxx glaze and said it was cr\@p , others were like ooooh im not buying that , when asked why , he stated he left it on overnight and next day found it difficult to remove so wouldnt buy it again... 

so my question on this one post Trip is what didnt you like about zymol autowash and why didnt it work for you? I cant think of a reason not to like it personally , it has good lubrication and doesnt streak , its cheap and smells nice and i would guess has some glossing agents in it because its always pleased me when ive used it..

what didnt you like>?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> I think it would be beneficial for people to state why they rated a product so poorly , one so that others can agree or disagree and two it gives the manufacturers something to look into.
> Ive heard loads of reports of people not liking products and 70% of the time its from lack of knowledge not the product. I remember one time reading on a Vauxhall forum a guy hated xxxxxxxxx glaze and said it was [email protected] , others were like ooooh im not buying that , when asked why , he stated he left it on overnight and next day found it difficult to remove so wouldnt buy it again...
> 
> so my question on this one post Trip is what didnt you like about zymol autowash and why didnt it work for you? I cant think of a reason not to like it personally , it has good lubrication and doesnt streak , its cheap and smells nice and i would guess has some glossing agents in it because its always pleased me when ive used it..
> ...


Hi there Marc, hope you are well and having a great Sunday  Thanks for stepping in; I should explained myself in more detail, why the product did not work for me.

When Zymol, hit the Halfords market, if I remember correctly, I think it was year 2003, they were selling the leather cleaner in the orange bottle, the cleaner wax and the Autowash shampoo, I brought the whole kit to try out on my car.
When using the Autowash shampoo I placed two capfulls, and the solution did not foam up well and did not feel lubricated, did smell nice of bananas I found, but to have a deeper clean, I found 4 to 5 capfulls of Autowash to do the washing stage well, it was more foamy and more lubricated and the bottle did not last me long, due to placing 4 to 5 capfulls, I might of over killed the shampoo by using it to much, such as on a concentrated form, but that time I use to wash the car three times a week and polish once a week by hand.

I believe it could be my error, on the measurements, and being Zymol I was expecting to myself that the product will deliver very highly, by giving a decent shine to the paintwork with out a polish, but soon realised a couple of years ago, that Turtlewax make this shampoo.

The leather cleaner was good, plus the cleaner wax as well.


----------



## Dre (Jun 6, 2010)

Poorboys Bug Squash, it's strips wax and nothing else.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

AG Wheel seal
ag intensiv tar remover


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

its good to see that people have answerd but yeah maybe should say why dint like a product. i do think alot of the time its due to lack of product knowledge. like AF tyre dressing for me i could be unsing it incorectly or it could be a faulty bottle but it just seems to spit out the bottle. almost like its empty lol.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

CG Stripper Scent.

It just stinks!


----------



## Grahamwm (Apr 10, 2012)

Autofinesse gloss tyre dressing
Autofinesse spirit
Poorboys blackhole
Autoglym retail shampoo
Dodo juice tyremania


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

seems alot are dissapointed with AF tyre gloss


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

for me it would be its auto glym stuff mainly there wheel sealent but nothing i ever used of theres ever lasted. as well as being prone to smearing in any kind of temp. 

i think the only reason you would use there stuff is if you hadnt tried anything else. 

i do think sometimes people expect to much. i personally really like AF cirtus and PB natural look so hey :lol:


----------



## andystuff1971 (Jan 16, 2011)

Cg blacklight for me, not a patch on the finish i get from powerlock or backfire afpp.


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

tom-coupe said:


> its good to see that people have answerd but yeah maybe should say why dint like a product. i do think alot of the time its due to lack of product knowledge. like AF tyre dressing for me i could be unsing it incorectly or it could be a faulty bottle but it just seems to spit out the bottle. almost like its empty lol.


Its is in a clear bottle or a black bottle mate?

i personally find a good scrub on the tyre with APC and then 2 coats with half hour left between coats.


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

in a clear bottle mate


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Cg air freshener sprays are poor IMO.

Scent Lasts an hour tops, would be awesome if it lasted


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Carlack glass sealant awkward to use and doesent seem to last very long


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Grahamwm said:


> Autofinesse gloss tyre dressing
> Autofinesse spirit
> Poorboys blackhole
> Autoglym retail shampoo
> Dodo juice tyremania


blackhole and spirit:doublesho Two highly regarded products there, the others i can understand but those two are really great products imo


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Cg air freshners
3d metal polish
Dodo juice tyromainia
Dodo juice core8 waxes just don't last.but like pro the core 8 should be that good
Cg no wash foam waste of time and exspensive
Kwazar sprayers biggest con ever drop to bits what a waste of 60+quid
Autosmart bulk air freshners5ltrs waste of time don't last


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Zaino Z7 - nice shampoo, but cheaper brands give a better finish 
CG Butter Wet Wax - Terrible durability 
Dodo Juice LP - Did not amaze me using by hand
Dodo Juice Waxes - Overhyped to be honest
Zaino Z8 - Easy to use but expected too much


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I've not really had many disappointments but the 2 that stand out for me are:

-Chemical guys wheel guard, it's really easy to apply and remove but I found it lasted around a week and even within that week the wheels weren't that much easier to clean really, but it does add a nice look to the wheels, so I'm 50/50 really.
-Auto finesse soul, lovely smelling and the finish is lovely but the removal really was a pain for me, and I really did apply it extremely thin, but it took some serious effort to buff off in my experience.

Apart from that I've been pretty happy with all my other products I've got/used


----------



## Kev_Turner (Jan 11, 2012)

chemical guys new car scent, smells nothing like a new car


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth (Dec 19, 2011)

Something I've been using recently which I'm disappointed by is Turtle Wax Extreme Nano Shampoo (my parents bought it so I sometimes use it when I clean their cars instead of using up my White Satin by Wolf’s).

The problem is the suds are just pathetic, it creates hardly anything when you squeeze the wash mitt and when I wipe the wash mitt over the paintwork it leaves virtually no foamy suds behind, it looks like I’ve been using nothing but water. It says to use 3 capfuls which I have been doing but today I tried 4 capfuls (a little bit over actually) and it didn’t make any difference.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Zainos tyre shine (not sure on exact name)

Comes out like milk, doesn't last long. A pretty crap product to be honest.

Switched to Gtechniqs tyre and trim and am now on my third bottle - great stuff :thumb:


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

tom-coupe said:


> seems alot are dissapointed with AF tyre gloss


Good job this is on the way then :thumb:

AG bumper and trim gel was a let down to me - messy, and short lived effect.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Grit guards. Seem to do sod all and are very expensive for what they are


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

rsblue said:


> what did you dislike with carnauba gold mark???


Not sure really, I used it on my White Mazda Van and it just did not seem to do anything for me - added nothing to the finish and the protection did not last very long at all.


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

MarkSmith said:


> Not sure really, I used it on my White Mazda Van and it just did not seem to do anything for me - added nothing to the finish and the protection did not last very long at all.


I found on dark colours its great, doddle to use! but as you say is pants on durability !!!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

T.D.K said:


> Zainos tyre shine (not sure on exact name)
> 
> Comes out like milk, doesn't last long. A pretty crap product to be honest.
> 
> Switched to Gtechniqs tyre and trim and am now on my third bottle - great stuff :thumb:


I actually rate it quite well it is water based so will never be as long lasting as a oil based product. I can easily get a week out of on application.

How were you applying it and how did you clean the tyres before?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

